# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  help with wifes bloodwork

## rbm33

My wife is 40, 4' 11" and 100 lbs
she had a full hysterectomy 2 years ago and so far its been a rollercoaster ride trying to get her hormones leveled out.

Currently they have her on 1mg of estradiol daily, they have her using the test. crème at 1 pump per day which I believe is 15mg.

she was feeling like crap so I had her go in for blood work and her T, Estradiol and progesterone were extremely high.

Progesterone 44.7 mg/ml
Testosterone , total 202 ng/dl
Estradiol 211 pg/ml

we aren't sure where to even begin. finding a dr. around here that will take the time and follow up with blood work is impossible...
any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

maybe cut the dose of both in half, wait a few weeks and go for another test to see where levels are at? seems a bit high IMO

----------


## rbm33

thanks for the reply and that's pretty much along the lines of what I was thinking. what about the Progesterone?

----------


## Bonaparte

What are the reference ranges for women?
Her test levels are several times higher than normal for a woman.

----------

